# Trough style feeders



## Franklin hunting club

*A friend sent this to me and thought I would share it. *

I'm not sure if you would be interested in these feeders but i found these in Creola, Al. 
ATTRACT THE DEER WHERE YOU WANT THEM TO BE!!!
TAKING FINAL ORDERS FOR HUNTING SEASON.
Hand made wooden Trough style feeders with plywood roof. 
3' x 23" feeding trough, 5ft tall to roof pitch. 
Trough is 23" from ground allowing for small deer to feed.
Built SOLID! Size allows transport in small pick up bed or trailer.
Will hold 80 - 100 lbs or corn or feed. Can custom build to size you want. 
Metal roof feeders are $60
YOU cant build it this cheap! CALL ME! 
251-463-3235


----------



## Miami Matt

I believe I saw these also in pace on creaigslist for 40.00, might wanna look and save a few bucks!


----------



## Franklin hunting club

Miami Matt said:


> I believe I saw these also in pace on creaigslist for 40.00, might wanna look and save a few bucks!


*Miami Matt* 
*Post us up a link to it then please.*

I have never seen them that cheap before. I'll buy our club eight or ten for that price!!:yes: Thanks


----------



## deersniper270

Here's 2 from craigslist: 
Second one is the same ad you got but the price says $45 for wood roof and $60 for metal roof. 

http://mobile.craigslist.org/spo/2618308200.html

http://mobile.craigslist.org/spo/2618499173.html


----------



## Miami Matt

Thank you for posting the link....Matt


----------

